# Maximum Bar Spacing for Cage?



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2009)

Buying a new cage for my 'tiel.

Any other tips?

TIA


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

The recommended is 1/2 an inch, although you can go up to 5/8 an inch. My cage bars are 5/8 an inch. 3/4 an inch some say you can, but I think its too much. They could get their heads stuck.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard 3/4 inch as well but I would not go any bigger than 5/8 of an inch


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

5/8th is the max for tiels 

I had mine in a cage with 1" bar spacing and for 2 1/2 years none EVER stuck their head through the bars, then I rearranged my birds room and cages my cage was divided into 2 top half was for the boys, bottom half was for the girls 

I never gave it a thought the girls being below the boys would cause one of my males to hunt for his mate (When i don't have my birds set up to breed they are separated boys in one cage girls in another because mine mate all the time with out a nest box or anything to make them think it is time to mate) 

well he kept sticking his head through the bars trying to see down into the girls cage all the while doing his mating call He was able to get his head in and out and all it did was mess up his feathers around his neck Makes him look like he's wearing one of those big fluffy pirate type shirts 

but now they are all in (all my tiels, budgies, love birds and conures) cages with 1/2 " bar spacing and his feathers are slowing going back to normal


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would never go larger then 5/8 of an inch


----------



## Miranda (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

